# gold masks



## joem (Dec 19, 2010)

I found these at the thrift store
then seem to be a cast metal and possibly gold plated
I don't have nitric so how could test it for gold.
I have searched online for pictures, since the masks are engraved with 7/500 and 11/500 with a signature that I can't make out, for value. Has anyone seen these before?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 19, 2010)

Mix up a little HCL/clorox scratch the surface to make sure there is no schelac protecting the surface. Apply a little bit of your solution. Rub it with a coffee filter and then use your stannous to test the result.


----------



## rusty (Dec 19, 2010)

What a coincidence I just finished reading a book that had three African tribal masks in the story, two of your masks fit this description the 7/500 would indicate you have the the 7th from 500 made by the artist.

In the book some masks were carved from wood others from ivory, you may have something of real value since these are limited production, I would try to identify the artist before destroying those masks for the sake of a few grams of gold you'll recover.

You may be able to put your children through college or pay off your mortgage with the sale of those masks.


----------



## joem (Dec 19, 2010)

these are definitly in a west coast native design if they are gold plated the artist put a great deal of effort to create these. here is the best picture of signature.
your input on spelling might be different than my eyes, let me know


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 19, 2010)

I agree with Gill. Don't apply ANY chemicals or do any damage to them until you research them thoroughly. If they do have value, as is, I would surely give Gill at least 10% when you sell them. You would have never known this without him.


----------



## Ocean (Dec 19, 2010)

Signature looks like it says Copeland


----------



## rusty (Dec 19, 2010)

Joe take a high resolution picture then crop the signature as a new image then edit out the background noise then do a pixel fill on the signature to get better copy.


----------



## joem (Dec 19, 2010)

this is best I can enhance it without making a's look like filled in e's,o's, or odd shaped u's.


----------



## rusty (Dec 19, 2010)

joem said:


> this is best I can enhance it without making a's look like filled in e's,o's, or odd shaped u's.



joem your not much on forensics, those cellphone pictures won't help, you need a very high resolution scan, remove background noise around the signature then do a paint fill on the signature or manually fill in the missing pixels.

You must have a digitizing tablet at work where you teach graphics.

I'll give you $500.00 for the pair of masks.


----------



## joem (Dec 19, 2010)

It is a hi res pic brought down to 300 dpi not a camera phone. The engraving is very shallow and difficult to photograph with the shine.
I don't suggest filling in letters because it might be the wrong choice of letter of my interpretation ( an o, a or e or rounded i, is it a p alone or a p with an L really close??)
I am searching the internet as well but even though the internet is huge if these were not sold, photographed, or diplayed on the net then I might find info based on human knowledge. It's not urgent the info will surface.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 19, 2010)

rusty said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> > this is best I can enhance it without making a's look like filled in e's,o's, or odd shaped u's.
> ...




You'd be counting out your cash if they were mine. :lol:


----------



## rusty (Dec 19, 2010)

Actually after having given this some thought have decided to retract my offer,

The reason we never or seldom find gold, silver, expensive pottery or oil paintings in the thrift stores is because the people who operate these stores routinely receive goods from estates, they send out the gold, silver, pottery and art objects for evaluation. Anything that appraises with value is sidelined and sent to a reputable auctioneer rather than offered on the floor.

Several things bother me about these masks, they are signed limited production art objects, this in itself would have sidelined them for evaluation as potential auction goods. I know question how the masks came to be in the public domain.

The fact that we're not able to find any information on the artist could be good news indicating the artist has long ago deceased escalating the value of these masks much higher. I know these are not Piscasso but certainly have more value than scrap gold recovery.

Here's a gold mask offered on ebay starting at $10,000.00 http://tinyurl.com/25vmeo5


----------



## joem (Dec 19, 2010)

I sent the pm before I read the post, as I said in my pm it was a big offer for an unknown object that I would not feel comfortable accepting. Don't get wrong, I have grown to respect members here, if you were some stranger drooling over these mask and willing to buy even though I would have said "I don't know anything about these masks buyer beware" and sold then to you. But Not here at this time.

I am lucky though our thrift stores do get plenty of valuable items just dropped off that I have bought and resold for a decent profit.

Like I said the information is out there somewhere, one thing I do know at least they are not sold karate gold like your link.

no worries


----------



## rusty (Dec 19, 2010)

joem said:


> I sent the pm before I read the post, as I said in my pm it was a big offer for an unknown object that I would not feel comfortable accepting. Don't get wrong, I have grown to respect members here, if you were some stranger drooling over these mask and willing to buy even though I would have said "I don't know anything about these masks buyer beware" and sold then to you. But Not here at this time.
> 
> I am lucky though our thrift stores do get plenty of valuable items just dropped off that I have bought and resold for a decent profit.
> 
> ...



You already put a file to them, so you know this for sure.


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 19, 2010)

I could see Noxx wearing one of these with his sneakers and briefcase at next years halloween party,along with any other goldfinger accessories.

They are pretty cool to just hang on the wall in your office.

Jim


----------



## joem (Dec 19, 2010)

I have not altered them in any way. They are fairly light compared to what gold that size would weigh. You could see the casting pouring drops inside the mask and there is a redish metal color showing up inside in a few areas. I do think they are worth more than the amount of possible gold on them, from an art stand point, but until I know what they are (plated or not) I can not market them fairly.


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 19, 2010)

Could this be the artist?

http://dalecopeland.co.nz/default.htm

http://dalecopeland.co.nz/blog/default.htm


----------



## rusty (Dec 19, 2010)

joem said:


> I have not altered them in any way. They are fairly light compared to what gold that size would weigh. You could see the casting pouring drops inside the mask and there is a redish metal color showing up inside in a few areas. I do think they are worth more than the amount of possible gold on them, from an art stand point, but until I know what they are (plated or not) I can not market them fairly.



Joem make me drool, what did you have pay for the masks you found in the thrift store.


----------



## joem (Dec 19, 2010)

jimdoc said:


> Could this be the artist?
> 
> http://dalecopeland.co.nz/default.htm
> 
> http://dalecopeland.co.nz/blog/default.htm




Whoa. I might have some disturbing dreams after that lot.
I does not seem to match the style.


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 19, 2010)

I found several Google results pointing to Copeland Porcelain, but I didn't look any further.

Steve


----------



## diamondjim (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi there,

Just to add my two cents...I agree that these masks are definitely of a West Coast Native sensibility, if not actual artist. More properly, these masks are from a Northwest Coastal People nation. In Canada, they are known as First People or First Nation People. As these are from a numbered series, the artist/publisher invested quite a bit of time, money and effort in order to get at least the first run onto the gallery wall. Sometimes the artist and publisher will limit the total number, in this case 500 of each piece, but will only produce a certain percentage of the total edition number initially, in order to limit financial exposure if the piece doesn't sell. Since we don't know the economics of the artist/publisher, it's impossible to say whether "Copeland" ever put out all 500 (plus artist's proofs) of each piece. As to provenance, it's very likely that these pieces simply lost their "identity" as so many pieces of art, books, tools, weavings, etc., do over the years and generations. "Antiques Roadshow" is a weekly lesson in this very subject. In fact, it doesn't take a succession of generations for a piece to get lost. People often buy art out of excitement when they discover something new, such as a powerful culture(s) like the First Nations. And they'll hang it on their wall when they get home, and forget all about the artist over time. These masks likely became just an embarassingly expensive souvenir. Since art is an illiquid investment for most people - how many of you out there are knowledgeable, skilled and have the contacts to buy and sell art - they then "lost" their value, even to the owner. As I type this, I'm looking at a gorgeous painting I purchase from a gallery I lived a block away from when I was 24 and living in San Francisco. I have absolutely no idea what the market is for this artist's paintings and no idea how to go about liquidating it if I chose to. I think that most people just give away, or throw away, art or other decorative items because they just don't see them as the portable wealth that they are. The fact that these two pieces ended up in a thrift store doesn't say much about the quality or authenticity of them. Antique dealers aren't necessarily more knowledgeable either. If I came into possession of these two masks, I would go online and look up Coastal People art galleries in Vancouver, B.C.. I would then contact them via e-mail with photos. Surely one or more of them will offer an opinion, and perhaps money. If nothing comes of your efforts, I would fasten them to the doorway that opens into your personal refinery, as a gold plated, life-sized talisman that will surely lure luck and fortune to you and your precious metals hunting endeavors. Or maybe hang them on big gold chains and wear them around your neck. Was' up, my nizzle! Cheers, james


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 8, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> Could this be the artist?
> 
> http://dalecopeland.co.nz/default.htm


They are definitely not Dales.She never signs her name like that.


----------



## joem (Feb 8, 2011)

Diamondjim: I have done all that you say (except hang them on my neck  ). Most art dealers here and on the west coast know nothing about the masks or artist. I've posted on classified sites to see if the general public knows, with nothing but most people say it's west coast aboriginal inspired art which is clearly evident in the design style choice. 
Mic:An easy search quickly ruled out Dale Copeland.
I'm still searching...until the spring.


----------



## artistiqu (Feb 10, 2011)

Just a Guess, but Copeland is the name of the man from New Orleans who owned the Popeye's chain. These may be Mardi Gras mask. Copeland is deceased. they may be of great value. thanks.


----------

